# Retired LEO ccw



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

My dad is retired LEO and is thinking about getting his CCW. Do they get any kind special consideration or anything when applying?? He's been retired now for probably 25 years so I know he doesn't have any kind of current standards.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

All he needs is his police standards certificate for his proof of training. But the rest is the same. I used mine and they don't look twice. Give them a copy, not the original. 
He can get a special permit for retired LEO 's but he has to pay every year and complete certification at the range every year. Easier and cheaper to go like a civilian.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks. That's what I was thinking but wasn't sure.


----------

